# Something Old Something New



## chefner (May 6, 2007)

Well, I guess old isn't really appropriate, but old compared to the new anyway. Brewster and Quimby moved in on April 15. They were probably about 7 weeks old at the time. Maybe 8. So they have been with us for nearly a month now. They are the "old". 

No Name 1 and No Name 2 moved in yesterday. The "new". They are probably almost 4 weeks old according to rat growth pictures I checked out and the estimate of the lady who sold them to me. 

All four boys. One big happy family. I will update when I have names for my last 2.

Here is the album:
http://pets.webshots.com/album/559034218yJHCid


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww such cuties


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

They are all so cute, but oh my goodness is quimby cute or what! Congrats on the new babies!


----------

